# We are so bad! :D



## nitrocan (Dec 10, 2008)

This is the number of threads we've told people to use the search function:

Well I'm not going to say it: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php?searchid=275824

And I am so sorry if there's already a thread like this.

EDIT: Oh wow, this was actually the search for "use the search function" only , LOL.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 10, 2008)

70, jeez-a-loo!


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 10, 2008)

And it's still not enough. Double, no, quadruple your efforts everyone!!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 10, 2008)

I do think people are over using the "use the search function" line. It's not helpful at all and all you're doing is raising your post count. That's just my opinion though. I just leave thread alone that have FAQs.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 10, 2008)

To be fair, they're mostly in the beginners' section. I think "use the search function" should be less of a blanket statement there. Every question asked there has been answered a hundred times over. If you're going to tell every one of them to use the search function, just lock that board and let them search it.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2008)

Why is it so bad if people ask a repeat question? Is this board supposed to be a place where people talk to others in the community, or simply a non-changing encyclopedia of information for people to search for the answers to their questions?

For the people who constantly get pissed off and tell people to search, is it the fact that the person is asking a repeat question in a post or posting a repeat thread or what that bugs you? Why is it so hard to just ignore the question/thread and let others who have not really spoken up in this community before to answer the question?

[sarcasm]
If it is so terrible then I agree with blade740, let's lock the forum entirely and allow only qualified users to edit with new information. Perhaps allow one section where you can e-mail the qualified editor with any potential question, and only new or interesting questions will be answered. This avoids the issue of repeat posts entirely!
[/sarcasm]

*Get over it!* Ignore the repeat post, is that so hard? I think the "use the search function" nazis are much more annoying than the repeat posters personally. I've even tried telling people in posts to use the search function, and it feels useless and needlessly time consuming to me. I'd rather just ignore the post entirely and let others answer it.

[/rant]

Chris


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, we don't want to encourage laziness. Like the guy who recently went "hey, I'm going to get a 4x4 and 2x2, can someone link me to a fast and easy beginner method?"


----------



## blade740 (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I think he posted in the wrong forum. I agree, you shouldn't post in the "speedcubing" section until you've checked if the question's been answered. But the "beginner's" section should be fair game, in my opinion. It's filled with "duplicate" topics as it is, I figure if you don't want to repeat an answer, don't post in that board at all.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> Well, we don't want to encourage laziness. Like the guy who recently went "hey, I'm going to get a 4x4 and 2x2, can someone link me to a fast and easy beginner method?"



True, but if everyone ignored that person's question the message would be equally as clear as lots of people saying "use the search function." So in that sense, why waste any time answering the question with anything at all?

This way the lazy people will either decide "hey I am being lazy, I should probably try to answer this question myself" or they will be entirely too lazy to even look it up, in which case they have no business trying to learn to cube anyway (since there is not really a "spoonfeed" easy way to do it).

That's just my opinion at least. As annoying as questions like that are, why would anyone post telling them to use the search when it is just as easy to ignore it and either let someone new in the community who would actually like to answer with a post answer them, or let the person's question be ignored to the point that they stop being lazy and decide they should search?

It's too much work to post that phrase all the time, and much easier to ignore people who ask the dumb/lazy questions like that. I don't know if that's worse or better than telling them to use the search, but it's the opinion I take.

Chris


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 11, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Why is it so bad if people ask a repeat question? Is this board supposed to be a place where people talk to others in the community, or simply a non-changing encyclopedia of information for people to search for the answers to their questions?
> 
> For the people who constantly get pissed off and tell people to search, is it the fact that the person is asking a repeat question in a post or posting a repeat thread or what that bugs you? Why is it so hard to just ignore the question/thread and let others who have not really spoken up in this community before to answer the question?
> 
> ...



haha, word. 

I totally agree.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> Well, we don't want to encourage laziness. Like the guy who recently went "hey, I'm going to get a 4x4 and 2x2, can someone link me to a fast and easy beginner method?"



I think we should be sensible about it. In cases like this where it's pretty unreasonable on the part of the person asking the question, maybe it makes sense to suggest he search. But in most cases, it's perfectly reasonable for them to ask the question, and it can often be significantly harder for a beginner to use the search than it is for one of us who have been around for a while.

I think generally a better response than saying "use the search function" is that we use the search function ourselves, and simply post a link or links to the applicable thread. It's easy to do (after all, all you have to do is use the search function!), it's quite informative to the person asking the question (and often others), and it is purely informational, therefore having no emotion expressed or implied (so no feelings need be hurt).


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it is fun to tell off the morons who do not read the rules.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 12, 2008)

There's a never ending problem by replying "use the search function". When someone search for help getting faster, they will get 100 threads with a question on how to get faster and the answer "use the search function".

Mike has the best solution. Post a link to an already answered question or do nothing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2008)

LarsN said:


> Mike has the best solution. Post a link to an already answered question or do nothing.
> __________________
> "I can only solve Rubik's cubes blindfolded in groups of three."



Thanks. By the way, it looks like you need to change your signature - you've now proven you can solve them one at a time.


----------



## LarsN (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > Mike has the best solution. Post a link to an already answered question or do nothing.
> ...



Ah, you noticed. Too bad. I kinda liked that signature 

Maybe it should be "The cuber who was formerly known to only solve Rubik's cubes blindfolded in groups of three."


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2008)

LarsN said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > LarsN said:
> ...



I rather like that. But then I also like the new signature you already adopted too. Let's see if we can keep that count at zero all year, shall we?


----------



## LarsN (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Let's see if we can keep that count at zero all year, shall we?




I'll do my very best


----------



## Ellis (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought this would be a good time to bring it up... the search function hasn't been.... functioning for me recently. For example, when I clicked on the link in this thread I got "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."

This has been happening to me with a lot of common searches, I just tried "BLD" and "U2" and I'm getting the same thing, although it did just seem to work with "cube". All the search options look ok: Search all open forums, search entire posts, threads with at least 0 replies, from any date and newer... anyone have an idea why this happens?

Edit: because of the nature of my post, nobody can get mad if this has already been posted before


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 12, 2008)

You are right, the session of that search timed out I guess. Just search for "use the search function" and you will see the results. BLD and U2 might be too short to search for.


----------



## Ellis (Dec 12, 2008)

Doing the actual search worked. I guess it may have been too short every time that it was failing in the past. I don't see why "cube" isn't too short but "M2 R2" is, which is where I was originally getting frustrated.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 12, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Well, I think he posted in the wrong forum. I agree, you shouldn't post in the "speedcubing" section until you've checked if the question's been answered. But the "beginner's" section should be fair game, in my opinion. It's filled with "duplicate" topics as it is, I figure if you don't want to repeat an answer, don't post in that board at all.


I don't feel as though I could post anything worthy of not being moved in the "speedcubing" section. It seems just like an elitist thread, where all and any questions a barred....regardless if they haven't been asked before. 

Pertaining to repeat posts; I didn't realize how active this forum was when I first came here, and I mistakenly made a Petrus vs. Fridrich thread.....you can imagine the welcome I recieved....I think that maybe when you register theres needs to be like a little introductory page that you are sent to. I bet that would end a LOT of issues, I know I wouldn't have made that thread. 

How to speed up posts; I don't think that asking for WHAT to improve on is an issue(how is my last layer compared to my f2l) or something like that, but questions of what to do are pointless, because at a certain point, the only way to improve, is practice.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Well, I think he posted in the wrong forum. I agree, you shouldn't post in the "speedcubing" section until you've checked if the question's been answered. But the "beginner's" section should be fair game, in my opinion. It's filled with "duplicate" topics as it is, I figure if you don't want to repeat an answer, don't post in that board at all.



Well, I will give you my experiences when I first joined the forums. I made a thread called "How to get 20 second averages?" (please don't laugh at me) asking for the trick to doing it. When I read this post:



shelley said:


> byu, a lot of questions you're asking here can be answered by reading a lot of the material already available online or discussions already posted here. We're not here to spoonfeed you basic information.
> 
> Honestly, "what's the trick"? That's exactly what non-cubers say to us, as if there were a single secret technique or move sequence that makes you solve quickly every time.
> 
> When I started cubing, there wasn't the wealth of information on speedcubing on the internet like there is today. Now it's everywhere, there are active forum communities, websites galore, YouTube video tutorials for people who don't like to read, and people still ask things like "What's the best method?" Kids these days...



I became angry. I thought that people should be nicer. I considered quitting the forums since everyone was mean, and I actually did, for a week. Now I see that this post was true, and I was just being lazy and wasn't using the search function like you're supposed to. The thing is, I didn't look at the toolbar or in the sidebar and see the thing that said Search:


----------

